# صناعة سلر الاخشاب عالي الجودة



## خالد فرحان (14 نوفمبر 2013)

يستعمل سلر الاخشاب كمادة اساسية في تجهيز الاسطح الخشبية قبل تطبيق الوجه النهائي من الطلاء .
يعتمد السلر على مجموعة مواد يجب موازنتها جيدا للحصول على افضل النتائج.
المواد المستعملة:
1- نيترو السيللوز
2-مذيبات متنوعة
3-الكيد قصير الزيت غير جفوف
4-سترات الزنك
5-سلفات الباريوم
6-ماليك ريزين
النسب والمقادير
نيترو سيللوز 27 ثانية:20كغ
نيترو سيللوز 60 ثانية:45كغ
ماليك ريزين: 75كغ
سترات الزنك :20كغ
سلفات الباريوم:5كغ
بوتيل اسيتات:30كغ
ايتيل اسيتات:30كغ
اسيتون:5كغ
ميتيل ايتيل كيتون:9كغ
اكزلين:100كغ
تولوين:20كغ
بوتيل غليكول 15كغ
الكيد قصير:50كغ
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## Mr.vip (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed sameri (29 نوفمبر 2013)

خالد فرحان قال:


> يستعمل سلر الاخشاب كمادة اساسية في تجهيز الاسطح الخشبية قبل تطبيق الوجه النهائي من الطلاء .
> يعتمد السلر على مجموعة مواد يجب موازنتها جيدا للحصول على افضل النتائج.
> المواد المستعملة:
> 1- نيترو السيللوز
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا اخى الكريم
ممكن بعد اذنك مساعدة فى تصنيع بليستر دهانات الاخشاب


----------



## خالد فرحان (30 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لمشاركتك ولكن هل تقصد من سؤالك الورنيش ام البولستر ريزين


----------



## مصطفي منصور (30 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 

كل لحظه والجميع بخير وفى تقدم وتميز إن شاء الله 

جزاك الله خير ولكن ألا ينقصها 
(دايبوتايل فيثاليت وإيروسيل 200) أتمنى التوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

أخيكم فى الله مصطفى منصور


----------



## خالد فرحان (30 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
اخي الكريم ان المهندس الكيميائي الناجح هو الذي ينتقي المواد بأقل ثمن واعلى جودة
وبناء عليه لاداعي لاضافة اي مادة مما ذكرت لان العمل المطلوب منهما مستعاض عنه في تركيبة المذيب المتوازنة
والبودرة المستعملة تغني عن الايروزول
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفي منصور (30 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير أخى الكريم أشكرك


----------



## ahmed sameri (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاااااااااكم الله خيراااااااااا
بولستر ريزين


----------



## خالد فرحان (3 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
ان صناعة البولستر الخام صناعة صعبة ومعقدة الى حد ما وتحتاج الى امكانات ومصنع مجهز بمفاعلات وخزانات ضخمة اما اذا اردت صناعة ورنيش البولسترفهو يتألف من ريزين بولستر خام و مجفف ومحفز(وسيط)
نقوم بوضع كمية البولستر المطلوبة في وعاء معدني ثم نضيف عليها املاح الكوبالت بنسبة 0.2% ونخلط جيدا ونغلق الوعاء باحكام
اصبح لدينا خليط البولستر والمجفف اذا اردنا استعمال الخليط نقوم باخذ الكمية المطلوبة منه واضافة الوسيط اليها وهو الكاتالست بنسبة 1-4%
حسب سرعة الجفاف المطلوبة ونقوم باستعمال الخليط فورا لأنه سريع التصلب
مع اتمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## mido_lordship (4 ديسمبر 2013)

خالد فرحان قال:


> يستعمل سلر الاخشاب كمادة اساسية في تجهيز الاسطح الخشبية قبل تطبيق الوجه النهائي من الطلاء .
> يعتمد السلر على مجموعة مواد يجب موازنتها جيدا للحصول على افضل النتائج.
> المواد المستعملة:
> 1- نيترو السيللوز
> ...


مشكور علي التركيبة وجزاك الله كل خير 
عندي استفسار بعد اذن حضرتك اجمالي مواد التركيبة = 424
صح النسب ولا فيه خطا في الكتابة اوشئ غير مقصود


----------



## خالد فرحان (4 ديسمبر 2013)

لا شكر على واجب 
ان هذه التركيبة اعمل بها في المصنع وسبب الكمية هذه هي انها تتناسب مع سعة الحلة عندي فهي تتسع ل450كغ فقط عسى الن يرزقنا الله ويرزقكم


----------



## mido_lordship (6 ديسمبر 2013)

خالد فرحان قال:


> لا شكر على واجب
> ان هذه التركيبة اعمل بها في المصنع وسبب الكمية هذه هي انها تتناسب مع سعة الحلة عندي فهي تتسع ل450كغ فقط عسى الن يرزقنا الله ويرزقكم


ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخي وسبب مايجيش علي بال كتير فعلا.:81:


----------



## zizoamr36 (27 مايو 2014)

طيب ممكن تركيبة ورنيش الاخشاب باقل تكلفة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

